# New sphinxsearch 3 when will appear in ports?



## bagas (Jul 10, 2019)

Hello.
New sphinxsearch 3 when will appear in ports?
The current version of sphinxsearch-2.2.11_2 from 2016.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 11, 2019)

https://github.com/sphinxsearch/sphinx/blob/master/README.md:


> Sphinx 3.0 is now available at http://sphinxsearch.com/downloads/current/ and it is the suggested and actively maintained release.
> 
> The sources for 3.0 will also be posted here when we decide to make those publicly available.
> 
> If you need source access to 3.0 right now (commercial/delayed FOSS mode), please contact via http://sphinxsearch.com/about/contact/ or email me directly at shodan (at) sphinxsearch (dot) com


----------



## bagas (Jul 11, 2019)

I realized that version 3 was paid and will not appear in the ports?


----------



## shkhln (Jul 11, 2019)

bagas said:


> I realized that version 3 was paid and will not appear in the ports?



You did?


----------



## shkhln (Jul 11, 2019)

Either way, Sphinx 3 doesn't look like a straightforward upgrade and would be better served by a separate port. Feel free to submit one.


----------



## bagas (Jul 11, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Either way, Sphinx 3 doesn't look like a straightforward upgrade and would be better served by a separate port. Feel free to submit one.


Not understood.
How do I install the latest version of sphinxsearch 3 on FreeBSD?


----------



## bagas (Jul 12, 2019)

Will appear in the ports of the latest version of sphinxsearch 3?


----------



## bagas (Mar 16, 2020)

A year has passed.
The ports did not have a new Sphinx 3.1.1.
When will the new Sphinx 3.1.1 appear in the ports?


----------

